# 75 Acres, House, Barn , 3 car garage, Maine



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

We are once again contemplating selling our farm. We have a nice 40X40X40 three story pole barn with a new roof(barn foundation redone 25 years ago). We have a 4 bedroom house,(wiring, plumbing, insulation, walls, ceilings all redone in last ten years) two full baths, modern kitchen, large family room and mud room. We have a wood cook stove and a small sewing room. Our three bay garage has two stories. Second floor completely finished and insulated.
Last year's hay crop yielded over 600 bales. We have 42 acres of woods.
The side garden area has 25 raised beds filled with organic compost.
The farm boasts two ponds. 
The property borders a small stream. 
Why sell our slice of heaven? Age! We NEED to downsize and do less. 
Looking for $229,000.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds real nice where are the pic's.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a link or some pics to share? I might know someone looking for just this kinda spot.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

What town/area of maine?


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh dear, I don't know how to post pix but there are oceans of pictures on my blog...
jbeane6.wordpress.com
We are located in Talmadge, Maine


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

mabeane,

Just so you know, your hyperlink for your blog in your signature block has a comma instead of a period between wordpress and com. It took me a minute or two to figure it out when I tried clicking the link to see some pictures of your homestead. 

That said, OMG!!! What a fantastic homestead. It is a bit out of my price range, but worth every penny you are asking. Your blog is awesome and the stories/comments and photos had me smiling and chuckling. The place is just beautiful and looks like it would make for a nearly perfect homestead.

I wish you the best of luck in selling.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful place!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the equipment and animals part of teh purchase price or extra?


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

The equip will probably stay. Some animals will be available.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Husband says email him for any farmer/technical/equipment type questions.
[email protected]


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Husband says email him for any farmer/technical/equipment type questions.
[email protected]


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mabeane said:


> We are once again contemplating selling our farm. We have a nice 40X40X40 three story pole barn with a new roof(barn foundation redone 25 years ago). We have a 4 bedroom house,(wiring, plumbing, insulation, walls, ceilings all redone in last ten years) two full baths, modern kitchen, large family room and mud room. We have a wood cook stove and a small sewing room. Our three bay garage has two stories. Second floor completely finished and insulated.
> Last year's hay crop yielded over 600 bales. We have 42 acres of woods.
> The side garden area has 25 raised beds filled with organic compost.
> The farm boasts two ponds.
> ...


Hope you can sell, sounds like a nice farm property. Market still pretty bad, expect low offers if you get any, but things are better than they were.
Talmadge (I looked in the Atlas) looks like a pretty rural area - by Grand Lake Stream.


----------



## parchmentpen (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have pictures of your place (fields, barn, house)? Taxes? Name of road so I can get an areal view of your property, neighbors, etc. Thank you so much, Lynn


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Pictures I have are on my blog
jbeane6.wordpress.com
My husband will Email picture taken from the air if you ask [email protected],org


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Taxes are $1200. Road is Talmadge Road. Population of town is 53. Church across the street. Land is rolling. Water is excellent. Neighbors are friendly.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice photos, how much snow do you get ?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd kill to trade! We're putting our house on the market way below assessed value. It's a 5bdrm, 2ba but only one .21 acres (in town) in MA. Love your farm! We want to get back on a homestead. We were doing the by owner thing and just dropped the price $13k.  Gotta get the kids out of here and onto some land.


----------



## MichelleFL (Jul 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, do you make a living from your farm or do you and your husband have other jobs? I see from your blog that you make dolls. I'm dying to get into farming, but I have some debt to pay off before I can think about buying acreage. I just don't know where to start to get into that business. I'm trying to build a little knowledge in the meantime though. I bought a couple Berkshire pigs and am planning on planting some things in raised beds soon to see if I can integrate some self sustainable living into my life while I'm still stuck on this tiny 1/4 acre property. Would love any knowledge you could share. =) I wish I could afford your property. Ever consider having someone do all the manual labor for you and staying where you are?


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Michelle,
We made a living when we first lived here but the work got to be too much so DH went to work as a special needs preschool teacher. I make dolls because I love the creative aspect of it and enjoy sharing this with my customers.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Wish you well on the sale!

My son will need a place like yours when he graduates Maine Maritime Academy...in 4 yrs!

He wants to run a few beef cattle ((and maybe a milker to keep his momma happy))!


----------

